# Ha muerto Vangelis



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

El 666 de Aphrodite child una de las mayores obras maestras de la música


----------



## ELVR (19 May 2022)

Gran músico. Descanse en Paz.


----------



## Fermi (19 May 2022)

Ohhhhh dios, no


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 May 2022)

Grande entre los grandes.


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

Enorme


----------



## Bubble Boy (19 May 2022)

No..


----------



## BIackadder (19 May 2022)

Caga el Rey, caga el Papa, y del cagar nadie se escapa...

Descanse en paz.


----------



## Euler (19 May 2022)

DEP


----------



## ELVR (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Enorme



La primera vez que me dijeron que Vangelis había tenido un grupo con Demis Roussos (el gordo fanegas del camisón cantando el triki-triki-badabú) pensé que me estaban tomando el pelo.

aparte un pequeño homenaje de mi parte:


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

Esto es brutal.


----------



## Murnau (19 May 2022)

Otro máquina que dejó grandes obras.


----------



## grebleips (19 May 2022)

Joder, se queda este mundo sin compositores de música épica. Normal, estos tiempos carecen de ella.


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

Y ya en fase compositor de BS


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 May 2022)

Un adelantado a su tiempo...!


----------



## Wotan2021 (19 May 2022)

Grandioso compositor, gracias por la música.


----------



## Mirigar (19 May 2022)

Magistral, un grande.


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)

DEP.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (19 May 2022)

Dep


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (19 May 2022)

Esto si que es una mala noticia, DEP y gracias por su legado.


----------



## urano (19 May 2022)

Dep


----------



## FatalFary (19 May 2022)

Vangelis y Jarre, cada uno con su estilo particular, pioneros de la música electrónica. DEP.


----------



## Lord Vader (19 May 2022)

dep


----------



## fachacine (19 May 2022)

Esta banda sonora es fantástica e infravalorada:


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (19 May 2022)

Junto a Ennio Moricone, uno de los mejores 
compositores de bandas sonoras del siglo XX.


----------



## Octubris (19 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 May 2022)

Vángelis y Carl Sagan, juntos, insuperables. Qué recuerdos me vienen de mi infancia tirado en el sofá viendo Cosmos, con esa música magistral y esa sucesión de magníficas imágenes del Universo. DEP ambos.


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vángelis y Carl Sagan, juntos, insuperables. Qué recuerdos me vienen de mi infancia tirado en el sofá viendo Cosmos, con esa música magistral y esa sucesión de magníficas imágenes del Universo. DEP ambos.



No se pueden separar. Es un todo genial


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)




----------



## nekcab (19 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Mierda, te me has adelantado.

Descanse en paz.


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)




----------



## nekcab (19 May 2022)

Venga, subo la apuesta:




​


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 May 2022)

Tenia buenas composiciones...


----------



## Pablem0s (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El *666* de Aphrodite child una de las mayores obras maestras de la música



Puede tardar en aparecer, como ha sido el caso, pero siempre se cobra su factura.


----------



## remerus (19 May 2022)

Un grande, deja muy buena musica.


----------



## elcoto (19 May 2022)

Se va un grande. DEP


----------



## urano (19 May 2022)

Dep


----------



## Gonzalor (19 May 2022)

DEP. Un gran músico.


----------



## Evolucionista (19 May 2022)

Vangelis nos ha dejado a todos muy marcados. Su profunda música se ha incrustado en nuestros genes potenciando nuestra creatividad. Es lo que tienen los genios. Son pocos pero generan grandes cambios sociales.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 May 2022)

dep


----------



## Rextor88 (19 May 2022)

Gran compositor.

Me encantó la banda sonora de Blade Runner y Alejandro Magno.


----------



## onlycw (19 May 2022)

Lo lamento muchísimo. Su obra la he tenido de fondo en los momentos más importantes de mi vida. Va junto a mi. Espero que Dios,el cosmos o lo que sea lo acoja como se merece.


----------



## picoboha (19 May 2022)

Theme from the Plague - YouTube


----------



## Edgard (19 May 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Joder, se queda este mundo sin compositores de música épica. Normal, estos tiempos carecen de ella.



Uff venía a poner esta.

DEP Vangelis


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

Fijaos si Vangelis nos habrá marcado que una de las canciones, en cinta de cassette, que me recuerdan a mi infancia porque nos la ponían en el colegio era esta.


----------



## socrates99 (19 May 2022)

Yo después de la muerte de Torrebruno ya no espero gran cosa de este mundo.
Un grande Vangelis


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (19 May 2022)

Uff...

DEP


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (19 May 2022)




----------



## charlie3 (19 May 2022)

Mis respetos y mi agradecimiento por los buenos momentos que me hace pasar, me olvido hasta del viruelo.


----------



## Guepardo (19 May 2022)

Dep se va un grande


----------



## Turek (19 May 2022)

DEP.

Grande entre los grandes, sin palabras.


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)




----------



## Discordante (19 May 2022)

Un pionero y junto con Jon Anderson creo algunas canciones clasicas que inspiraron a generaciones de artistas.

Tambien sin duda uno de los compositores mas infravalorados del siglo XX.

D.E.P.


----------



## WasP (19 May 2022)

Grande, pero de los de verdad.







*DEP *


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

Esta versión del Hymn que hiciese después de la original del album L'opera sauvage es preciosa


----------



## WasP (19 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta banda sonora es fantástica e infravalorada:



¿Infravalorada? Yo la tengo valoradísima, lo que está infravalorada es la película, que también tiene cosas buenísimas. Por ejemplo... no conozco mejor Isabel de Castilla que la que hizo Sigourney Weaver:


----------



## Trejo (19 May 2022)

Cuando palmen Jarre y Oldfield, se acabaron los buenos compositores y la buena música. Aunque ahora la gente considera "buena música" a lo que cagan Maluma y Omar Montes.


----------



## WasP (19 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Cuando palmen Jarre y Oldfield, se acabaron los buenos compositores y la buena música. Aunque ahora la gente considera "buena música" a lo que cagan Maluma y Omar Montes.



Amén...

Ahora consideran música lo que sale en Eurovisión, no te digo más.


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 May 2022)

Otra mítica del maestro y ochentera total



Hamtel dijo:


> DEP.


----------



## Turek (19 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Cuando palmen Jarre y Oldfield, se acabaron los buenos compositores y la buena música. Aunque ahora la gente considera "buena música" a lo que cagan Maluma y Omar Montes.



Decadencia total.
Siempre nos quedarán sus obras, inmortales.


----------



## M.Karl (19 May 2022)

Ahora ya viaja por la inmensidad del espacio.


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Cuando palmen Jarre y Oldfield, se acabaron los buenos compositores y la buena música. Aunque ahora la gente considera "buena música" a lo que cagan Maluma y Omar Montes.




Todavía queda el gran Philip Glass también


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

Estoy repasando y el Opera Sauvage es una barbaridad de album


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 May 2022)

DEP en RIP. "Memories of green" es lo más grande que ha hecho para mi gusto.


----------



## WasP (19 May 2022)

La estoy volviendo a escuchar y creo poder afirmar que no cualquiera hace esto...


----------



## BGA (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Enorme



En efecto. Conocía a los dos por separado pero no en grupo y ni siquiera esta joya. Descanse en paz.


----------



## Turek (19 May 2022)

Para mí su mejor obra, no me sobra nada del disco.





Bartleby dijo:


> Todavía queda el gran Philip Glass también



Es muy mayor ya.
Pärt, Reich.

Quizás Pärt esté a la altura de Vángelis en sensibilidad.


----------



## stuka (19 May 2022)




----------



## EQLucky (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esto es brutal.



Joder, desconocía esa faceta de Vangelis.
Mis dies.


----------



## Turek (19 May 2022)




----------



## Dadaista (19 May 2022)

Un mito viviente, ahora solo mito. Su musica sera recordada durante siglos


----------



## WasP (19 May 2022)

stuka dijo:


>



Es como si toda la década de los 80 pudiera condensarse en una canción y fuera este el sonido...


----------



## Rediooss (19 May 2022)

Durante mucho tiempo siempre creí que esta obra era de Vangelis, pero no, aunque la hubiera firmado él con los ojos cerrados seguramente.
Es de un compositor francés que se ha prodigado muy poco, por desgracia, pero nos dejó esta obra maestra a la altura de cualquiera de Vangelis o su paisano Jarre.


----------



## Tadeus (19 May 2022)

Joder qué putada, recuerdo en los 80 con 12 o 13 años, mi abuela de Ceuta me regaló un walkman de Sony recién salido y muy baratos allí.
Yo tenía unas cintas de 90 que me grabó un colega de clase con los primeros discos de Mike Olfield y de relleno el Mr. Cairo y China de Vangelis
Todavía recuerdo la impresión que me dio el escuchar por primera vez la música en un walkman estéreo con auriculares comparado con los loros de mierda que tenía en esa época.


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Su música me acompañó desde adolescente en todas partes, Para mí ha sido el más grande compositor del siglo XX.


----------



## das kind (19 May 2022)

BGA dijo:


> En efecto. Conocía a los dos por separado pero no en grupo y ni siquiera esta joya. Descanse en paz.



Para mí, la las bonita de Aphrodite's Child:



Y esta otra joya (entre tantas que ha dejado este monstruo):



Me ha jodido mucho la noticia. Son cosas que tienen que pasar, pero...


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Sus colaboraciones con otros artistas eran también la bomba,por ejemplo:


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Durante mucho tiempo siempre creí que esta obra era de Vangelis, pero no, aunque la hubiera firmado él con los ojos cerrados seguramente.
> Es de un compositor francés que se ha prodigado muy poco, por desgracia, pero nos dejó esta obra maestra a la altura de cualquiera de Vangelis o su paisano Jarre.



Cierto, esa canción es cojonuda.


----------



## Turek (19 May 2022)

Ay los 80...Tocando de crio en el Casio Tone Carros de Fuego.


----------



## charlie3 (19 May 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Para mí, la las bonita de Aphrodite's Child:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canción mítica, en los 60 traian el disco de Londres y se revendía por varias veces su precio,


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Mi canción favorita de los Aphrodite´s child:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 May 2022)

Ojo a lo que dice la Wikipedia:

Murió el 17 de mayo de 2022, a los 79 años de edad, en Francia por complicaciones derivadas del COVID-19 ya que contaba con la pauta de vacunación contra el virus y se había contagiado a finales de abril del mencionado año.


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Y esta, por supuesto:


----------



## hartman (19 May 2022)

y Rosalia viva nos vamos al carajo definitivamente.


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo a lo que dice la Wikipedia:
> 
> Murió el 17 de mayo de 2022, a los 79 años de edad, en Francia por complicaciones derivadas del COVID-19 ya que contaba con la pauta de vacunación contra el virus y se había contagiado a finales de abril del mencionado año.



O sea, que era covidiota. Pues vaya decepción.


----------



## das kind (19 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Su música me acompañó desde adolescente en todas partes, Para mí ha sido el más grande compositor del siglo XX.



Coincido plenamente. Por calidad y cantidad de su obra, de largo el más grande.

Para mí es una pérdida enorme, su música me ha acompañado desde hace más de 30 años (Carros de fuego, Blade Runner, La petite fille de la mer, L'enfant, To the unknown man (Dios, qué joya)... joder, es que son DECENAS de obras maestras.

Pasan los años para todos, queridos conforeros. El tiempo no perdona.


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Coincido plenamente. Por calidad y cantidad de su obra, de largo el más grande.
> 
> Para mí es una pérdida enorme, su música me ha acompañado desde hace más de 30 años (Carros de fuego, Blade Runner, La petite fille de la mer, L'enfant, To the unknown man (Dios, qué joya)... joder, es que son DECENAS de obras maestras.
> 
> Pasan los años para todos, queridos conforeros. El tiempo no perdona.



Hay tantas buenas, que es casi imposible quedarse con una. Me cago en la ostia, es cómo si se hubiera muerto alguien de mi familia,


----------



## eTendero (19 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Durante mucho tiempo siempre creí que esta obra era de Vangelis, pero no, aunque la hubiera firmado él con los ojos cerrados seguramente.
> Es de un compositor francés que se ha prodigado muy poco, por desgracia, pero nos dejó esta obra maestra a la altura de cualquiera de Vangelis o su paisano Jarre.



Se me ha erizado todo el vello y al final me ha caído una lágrima escuchando este tema.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Cuando palmen Jarre y Oldfield, se acabaron los buenos compositores y la buena música. Aunque ahora la gente considera "buena música" a lo que cagan Maluma y Omar Montes.



Que vayan rezando ya.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## butricio (19 May 2022)

Spiral se abrió un hueco en mi alma desde bien niño.

Gracias maestro


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo a lo que dice la Wikipedia:
> 
> Murió el 17 de mayo de 2022, a los 79 años de edad, en Francia por complicaciones derivadas del COVID-19 ya que contaba con la pauta de vacunación contra el virus y se había contagiado a finales de abril del mencionado año.



Otra repentinitis.

Me cago en los muertos de faiser.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ELVR (19 May 2022)

También colaboró con músicos españoles:


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Euler dijo:


> DEP



La obra se llama: "Heaven & Hell 3rd Movement" (Theme from the TV Series "Cosmos")


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Mis favoritas son la anterior y esta:


----------



## Ironlord (19 May 2022)

¿En serio? ¿Covid?


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Descanse en paz.


----------



## ELVR (19 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Durante mucho tiempo siempre creí que esta obra era de Vangelis, pero no, aunque la hubiera firmado él con los ojos cerrados seguramente.
> Es de un compositor francés que se ha prodigado muy poco, por desgracia, pero nos dejó esta obra maestra a la altura de cualquiera de Vangelis o su paisano Jarre.



Recuerdo de niño, presenciar las fuentes luminosas de Montjuïc con ese tema de fondo 







y pensar que algún día sabría que canción es y que la tendría para escuchar cuando quisiera.


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Ironlord dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1063808
> 
> 
> ¿En serio? ¿Covid?



Seguro que la pseudo-vacuna más bien.


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Durante mucho tiempo siempre creí que esta obra era de Vangelis, pero no, aunque la hubiera firmado él con los ojos cerrados seguramente.
> Es de un compositor francés que se ha prodigado muy poco, por desgracia, pero nos dejó esta obra maestra a la altura de cualquiera de Vangelis o su paisano Jarre.



Sintonía de la serie de televisión "La aventura de las plantas". También hizo una versión de guitarra.


----------



## ashe (19 May 2022)

Raro que nadie haya puesto 

Para mi su mejor obra


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (19 May 2022)

ostras! DEP

Qué gran músico.


----------



## Charles B. (19 May 2022)

Como músico y persona que creció literalmente escuchando la maravillosa música de Vangelis, hoy tengo un motivo menos por el que vivir. Los 66 discos que tengo de él entre obras en solitario, bandas sonoras y colaboraciones son mi tesoro más preciado. El mundo pierde al genio creador de la electrónica clásica. Estoy pasando una mala racha y esto ha sido la puntilla. Asco de vida.


----------



## butricio (19 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Cuando palmen Jarre y Oldfield, se acabaron los buenos compositores y la buena música. Aunque ahora la gente considera "buena música" a lo que cagan Maluma y Omar Montes.



Jarre hasta Rendez-Vous,el resto es filfla


----------



## Eär (19 May 2022)

Un músico excepcional. Un genio que nos ha acompañado a algunos de nosotros durante buena parte de nuestra vida.


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

En mi funeral quiero esta melodía:


----------



## Eär (19 May 2022)

Joel Fajermann es también muy, muy bueno.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Cuando palmen Jarre y Oldfield, se acabaron los buenos compositores y la buena música. Aunque ahora la gente considera "buena música" a lo que cagan Maluma y Omar Montes.



Esos nunca mueren, seguirán estando.


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Durante mucho tiempo siempre creí que esta obra era de Vangelis, pero no, aunque la hubiera firmado él con los ojos cerrados seguramente.
> Es de un compositor francés que se ha prodigado muy poco, por desgracia, pero nos dejó esta obra maestra a la altura de cualquiera de Vangelis o su paisano Jarre.


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Hace pocos años descubrí esta joya:


----------



## corolaria (19 May 2022)

Analfabetos que has escuchado cuatro discos de moda y de mierda, que van de melómanos entendidos rindiendo homenaje a una de las mayores medianías, junto con el Jarre, Tangerine Dream y otros muchos más, del espectro setentero electrónico que supieron hacer un buen negocio de la moda de los sintetizadores.

Que si genio, que si innovador, que si mis cojones 33.


Ejemplo de lo que digo y que llega a nivel de plagio descarado:







_*The Pavilion of Dreams*_ is the second album from minimalist composer Harold Budd and produced by Brian Eno. Billed as "an extended cycle of works begun in 1972," it was recorded in 1976 but not released until 1978 on Eno's label Obscure Records.[2] It was later re-released on Editions EG in 1981.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (19 May 2022)

Otro grande que se nos va. Descanse en paz


----------



## nOkia_XXI (19 May 2022)

Excepcional músico. Con él se va otro trocito del mundo del siglo pasado en el que me gustaba vivir. En fín, DEP.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (19 May 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Analfabetos que van de melómanos rindiendo homenaje a una de las mayores medianías, junto con el Jarre y otros más, del espectro setentero electrónico que supieron hacer buen negocio.
> 
> Que si genio, que si innovador, que si mis cojones 33.



Anda, vuelve al reguetón y a Chanel, que es lo tuyo, o vete a dormir, que mañana hay colegio.


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Analfabetos que van de melómanos rindiendo homenaje a una de las mayores medianías, junto con el Jarre y otros más, del espectro setentero electrónico que supieron hacer buen negocio.
> 
> Que si genio, que si innovador, que si mis cojones 33.



Seguro que tú generas grandes sonatas aplastándote los cojones con dos platillos.


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)




----------



## CocoVin (19 May 2022)

Dep a un genio.


----------



## Charles B. (19 May 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Analfabetos que van de melómanos rindiendo homenaje a una de las mayores medianías, junto con el Jarre y otros más, del espectro setentero electrónico que supieron hacer buen negocio.
> 
> Que si genio, que si innovador, que si mis cojones 33.



Siempre tiene venir algún puto imbécil a cagarse en lo más sagrado.
Te deseo una muerte lenta y dolorosa, a ti y a toda tu estirpe de serpientes.


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Tú sí que sabes.


----------



## Cris Bates (19 May 2022)

Vangelis - 12 O'Clock

Vangelis - L'enfant

Vangelis - To The Unknown Man

Vangelis - Hymne

Vangelis - La petite fille de la mer

Vangelis - Blade Runner (End Titles) 

Jon & Vangelis - Find My Way Home

Tenia tantas canciones buenas que es difícil elegir, además ya se han puesto muchas. Pongo estas siete como homenaje a este genio de la música. D.E.P.


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (19 May 2022)

Será largamente recordado.


----------



## InmortanJoe (19 May 2022)

stuka dijo:


>



Poned Rachel's Song si no la han puesto ya


----------



## Mccybero (19 May 2022)

Una parte de mi vida se va con él, DEP.


----------



## InmortanJoe (19 May 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Para mí, la las bonita de Aphrodite's Child:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he dicho nada.
❤


----------



## Rediooss (19 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



¡ Pero que me vas a contar amigo, si abrí un fracasa-hilo sobre sintonías y cabeceras de programas de televisión... y adivina cual fue el primero que puse...





__





Programas infantiles, documentales sobre naturaleza o de informativos, ¿ cual de ellos tuvo la mejor cabecera o entradilla de programa a vuestro juíci


Para mí sin lugar a dudas la mejor cabecera de programa en la historia de la TVE es la del " El Hombre y la Tierra " Pero como esa la conoce todo el mundo voy a poner esta otra cabecera de programa, que hacía tiempo que quería encontrar porque no recordaba el nombre del programa pero siempre me...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Sip,macho.


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)




----------



## nebulosa (19 May 2022)

Me toca estudiar durante una semana aprox ..ya sé que música de fondo voy a tener.
Dicho esto DEP.
E sido uno de los que creció escuchándole.


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> ¡ Pero que me vas a contar amigo, si abrí un fracasa-hilo sobre sintonías y cabeceras de programas de televisión... y adivina cual fue el primero que puse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fracasa el hilo: Fracasan los foreros.


----------



## Furymundo (19 May 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Dios, que nostalgia, me cago en mi puta vida,


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Esta fue sintonía de un programa de televisión: Informe Semanal.


----------



## hartman (19 May 2022)

nos queda parsons, olfdield y jarre.


----------



## myles (19 May 2022)

Gracias.


----------



## Alexrc (19 May 2022)

Una verdadera pena 
Un gran músico


----------



## Guano For Life (19 May 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Joder, se queda este mundo sin compositores de música épica. Normal, estos tiempos carecen de ella.



Pedazo banda sonora. Justo esa venía a poner


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

Os juro que me lo tragué entero, las nueve horas seguidas.


----------



## corolaria (19 May 2022)

A los necios hay que repetirles las cosas cien veces:


Ejemplo de lo que digo y que llega a nivel de plagio descarado:







_*The Pavilion of Dreams*_ is the second album from minimalist composer Harold Budd and produced by Brian Eno. Billed as "an extended cycle of works begun in 1972," it was recorded in 1976 but not released until 1978 on Eno's label Obscure Records.[2] It was later re-released on Editions EG in 1981.


Vangelis fue el compositor escogido para componer la banda sonora de la película _Blade Runner_ de Ridley Scott, que sería estrenada en 1982.2 Vangelis, que sería galardonado con el Óscar por _Chariots of Fire_ durante la grabación, compuso y ejecutó la música con sintetizadores en casi su totalidad, siendo el más empleado su Yamaha CS-80, uno de los primeros sintetizadores polifónicos. Con un Emulator usó el entonces novedoso sampleado, capturando el sonido de instrumentos acústicos, como percusión o arpas, para poder manipularlos desde un teclado durante las improvisaciones que realizaba mientras visualizaba las escenas.5 También empleó efectos de sala, añadió en «Love Theme» el saxo tenor del músico de jazz Dick Morrissey,6 y contó con las voces de Mary Hopkin, Don Percival y Demis Roussos, así como las del coro English Chamber Choir. El músico Peter Skellern contribuyó escribiendo la letra para la canción «One More Kiss, Dear».2 La película también usa «Memories of Green», ya presente en el álbum de Vangelis _See You Later_.7 Junto con las composiciones y texturas ambientales del compositor griego, la música del film incluye el tema japonés «Ogi No Mato» de Ensemble Nipponia, perteneciente al lanzamiento de Nonesuch Records _Traditional Vocal and Instrumental Music_, así como «Pompeii 76 A.D.», extraído del álbum _Harps of the Ancient Temples_ de Gail Laughton.6 Las grabaciones tendrían lugar entre diciembre de 1981 y abril de 1982 en los Nemo Studios de Londres.


----------



## Carnemomia (19 May 2022)

BGA dijo:


> En efecto. Conocía a los dos por separado pero no en grupo y ni siquiera esta joya. Descanse en paz.



Una vez leí que eran primos, no se si será verdad. Compartían las mismas hechuras, desde luego.


----------



## Hamtel (19 May 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Una vez leí que eran primos, no se si será verdad. Compartían las mismas hechuras, desde luego.



Sí, primos eran


----------



## DeckardBladeRunner (19 May 2022)

La banda sonora de Blade Runner es sencillamente una obra maestra, no se entenderia esta película sin su banda sonora y diversos efectos sonoros, la simbiosis con las imágenes es absoluta... La escuchas y estás viendo la película...


----------



## GatoAzul (19 May 2022)

D.E.P


----------



## corolaria (19 May 2022)

En este jilo de sordos sólo faltan, como jrandes teclistas rompedores e innovadores que pasarán a la posteridad en la imaginación de algunos, Rick Wakeman, Patrick Moratz, Keith Emerson y Teddy Bautista.


----------



## Turek (19 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Esta fue sintonía de un programa de televisión: Informe Semanal.



De radio, Informe Semanal era Blade Runner.


----------



## qbit (19 May 2022)

Turek dijo:


> De radio, Informe Semanal era Blade Runner.



Pues a lo mejor. ¿Qué programa de radio?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (19 May 2022)

Mierda!!


----------



## Turek (19 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor. ¿Qué programa de radio?



Lo busco...COPE tal vez...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (19 May 2022)




----------



## Turek (19 May 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Lo busco...COPE tal vez...



Informativos de la COPE.



BROOOOOTALLL


----------



## kikelon (19 May 2022)

Temazos inolvidables deja este hombre, nostalgia de aquellos tiempos en el que el cine era arte y no un blockbuster continuo


----------



## Carnemomia (19 May 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Analfabetos que has escuchado cuatro discos de moda y de mierda, que van de melómanos entendidos rindiendo homenaje a una de las mayores medianías, junto con el Jarre, Tangerine Dream y otros muchos más, del espectro setentero electrónico que supieron hacer un buen negocio de la moda de los sintetizadores.
> 
> Que si genio, que si innovador, que si mis cojones 33.
> 
> ...


----------



## vinavil (19 May 2022)

Aquí con su primo Demis Roussos


----------



## tunante (19 May 2022)

Se me va un cachito de vida con él. DEP maestro.


----------



## Abstenuto (19 May 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Mierda, te me has adelantado.
> 
> Descanse en paz.



Y a mi. Iba a poner esa maravilla

DEP


----------



## ciberobrero (19 May 2022)

Se va el mundo que mereció la pena


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (20 May 2022)

¿Por qué no está esto en primera página?


----------



## demadridatuhipoteca (20 May 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> ¿Por qué no está esto en primera página?



Esta es maravillosa, que recuerdos…


----------



## Colonoscopio (20 May 2022)

Parece que ha muerto de COVID.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 May 2022)




----------



## Camaro SS (20 May 2022)

DEP


----------



## Boaz (20 May 2022)

el mundo ha perdido hoy a un genio de la música. Descanse en paz


----------



## pamplinero (20 May 2022)

No sabia que aun estaba vivo. DEP.


----------



## skinnyemail (20 May 2022)

Me lo he puesto para ver que tal era y es una pasada.Buena música.


----------



## corolaria (20 May 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Siempre tiene venir algún puto imbécil a cagarse en lo más sagrado.
> Te deseo una muerte lenta y dolorosa, a ti y a toda tu estirpe de serpientes.




Sagrado, dice. No sabía que los gustos de uno eran sagrados y no se podían criticar.

Enga, tira pa la cueva a follarte otra cabra, paleto talibán.


----------



## carvil (20 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo a lo que dice la Wikipedia:
> 
> Murió el 17 de mayo de 2022, a los 79 años de edad, en Francia por complicaciones derivadas del COVID-19 ya que contaba con la pauta de vacunación contra el virus y se había contagiado a finales de abril del mencionado año.




Falleció de una insuficiencia cardiaca debido a complicaciones con el Covid (* No estaba vacunado)*


Pero es una leyenda y las leyendas nunca mueren.






Salu2


----------



## Felson (20 May 2022)

No es el músico de Carros de fuego, que también, es el autor de la banda sonora de Blade Runner:



DDQ
(Descanse donde quiera).


----------



## picoboha (20 May 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Como músico y persona que creció literalmente escuchando la maravillosa música de Vangelis, hoy tengo un motivo menos por el que vivir. Los 66 discos que tengo de él entre obras en solitario, bandas sonoras y colaboraciones son mi tesoro más preciado. El mundo pierde al genio creador de la electrónica clásica. Estoy pasando una mala racha y esto ha sido la puntilla. Asco de vida.



VERDAD PUTA!!!
soy fanatico de Vangelis de toda la vida
aqui te dejo una rareza brutal q no se si la conoces , pura genialidad
Vangelis - Elegy for Cello and Orchestra (2011) - YouTube


----------



## picoboha (20 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hace pocos años descubrí esta joya:



el tema principal es una pasada
de aquella epoca tb:
Paris May 1968 Vangelis - YouTube


----------



## picoboha (20 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Os juro que me lo tragué entero, las nueve horas seguidas.



lo tengo en tareas pendientes hace tiempo


----------



## Charles B. (20 May 2022)

picoboha dijo:


> VERDAD PUTA!!!
> soy fanatico de Vangelis de toda la vida
> aqui te dejo una rareza brutal q no se si la conoces , pura genialidad
> Vangelis - Elegy for Cello and Orchestra (2011) - YouTube



Muchas gracias por esto, lo escuché en su día y me has traido un grato recuerdo. Una de las facetas de Vangelis que más me gustan son esos discos estructurados en movimientos como si se tratara de música clásica hecha con sintetizadores. Me refiero a Soil Festivities y Mask, sobre todo. 

Añado como homenaje su último álbum, Juno to Jupiter, publicado el año pasado. Un genio hasta el final.


----------



## Vorsicht (20 May 2022)

Pondré lo mismo que en el otro hilo, el MAESTRO en acción:


----------



## picoboha (20 May 2022)

hace pocos años mandaron con 1 radiotelescopio un mensaje a 1 agujero negro , tributo por la muerte de *Stephen Hawking , vangelis hizo esta maravilla*


Vangelis - The Stephen Hawking Tribute : Seize the Moment - YouTube


----------



## picoboha (20 May 2022)

Vangelis - Mythodea - Movement 9/11 - YouTube


----------



## Castellano Carpista (20 May 2022)

La BSO de La Conquista del Paraíso es realmente estremecedora. Un respeto por este maestro. Reste en paz.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojo a lo que dice la Wikipedia:
> 
> Murió el 17 de mayo de 2022, a los 79 años de edad, en Francia por complicaciones derivadas del COVID-19 ya que contaba con la pauta de vacunación contra el virus y se había contagiado a finales de abril del mencionado año.



Coño, murió repentinado.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 May 2022)

carvil dijo:


> Falleció de una insuficiencia cardiaca debido a complicaciones con el Covid (* No estaba vacunado)*
> 
> 
> Pero es una leyenda y las leyendas nunca mueren.
> ...



Si no estaba vacunado lo mataron con los protocolos, obviamente.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (20 May 2022)

Octubris dijo:


>



BRV-TAL. Los pelos como escarpias


----------



## GranReserva (20 May 2022)

Mi pequeño homenaje a este Grande. Descanse en paz, que se lo ha ganado.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (20 May 2022)

Gran compositor sin ninguna duda, simbolo de un cine que ya no volverá, más allá de las críticas hacía su persona, que a mi por lo menos me la suda. 

Dejo un tema de la banda sonora de la película Alejandro del 2004, que por más críticas que se le pueden hacer a dicho film, para mi gusto tiene escenas épicas de la puta madre, como la siguiente, con una banda sonora digna de Vangelis, que ahora solo quedarán en la memoria y en los recuerdos de la historia.


----------



## skan (20 May 2022)

Los milenials no lo conocen


----------



## Jonny Favourite (20 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Esta joder!!! Mis díes y que el maestro descanse en paz.

No nos deja del todo, ya que nos queda su legado


----------



## sertorivs (20 May 2022)

…El año que vivimos peligrosamente… otra gran banda sonora de un genio que se ha ido…Recuescan in pacem…


----------



## lacuentaatras (20 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El 666 de Aphrodite child una de las mayores obras maestras de la música



Mira que me gusta, pero nunca había oido hablar de Aphodite....Rara de cojones....apuesto a que llevaba varios tripis..(LSD)...a docenas diria..


----------



## Riviere (20 May 2022)

Mucha pena. Pero mucha.


----------



## antonio estrada (20 May 2022)

Un tipo muy grande. Lo conocí por la música electrónica, pero luego buceé un poco más en su obra. Era putamente grande en todo lo que hizo. Formó con Demis Roussos y dos griegos más el grupo Afrodite's child, que os recomiendo.


La tierra te sea leve, maestro.


----------



## Hipotecator (20 May 2022)

Hoy dia dedicado a 
*Vangelis in memoriam,* 
escuchad por hoy solo musica de Vangelis...


(((())))





(((())))


----------



## Akira. (20 May 2022)

Gran compositor y triste noticia, como amante del cyberpunk conservo una BSO edición especial de Blade Runner (para mí, su mejor obra).


----------



## computer_malfuction (20 May 2022)

DEP


----------



## carvil (20 May 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Si no estaba vacunado lo mataron con los protocolos, obviamente.




Falleció como tantos otros músicos........Mozart, Salieri. Que tengas inteligencia musical no implica que tomes las mejores decisiones  


Salu2


----------



## Trurl (20 May 2022)

¡Mierda! Otro grande de la música que se va...otro que hizo la banda sonora de nuestras vidas. Dencanse en paz el gran creador Vangelis, *Evángelos Odysséas Papathanassíou* ( Ευάγγελος Οδυσσέας Παπαθανασίου ) ,nacido el 29 de marzo de 1943, en Agria, Grecia. Ha muerto para ser inmortal.


----------



## Tupper (20 May 2022)

DEP. Unos de los grandes compositores de nuestro tiempo.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (20 May 2022)

Goian bego.

Para variar pongo una entrevista que le hicieron a Vangelis en 2011 :


----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (20 May 2022)

Que la tierra le sea leve.
Alguien muy cercano se va a llevar un disgusto al conocer la noticia.
Somos lo que dejamos cuando nos vamos, y su música no se ha ido.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (20 May 2022)

Le han sentado mal las vacunas y llevar el bozal. Debió ponerse a dieta.

*Vangelis*
Vangelis: creador griego de música electrónica y música de cine. Un rasgo característico de la música del artista es el rico sonido de los instrumentos electrónicos.








VANGELIS - Definición y sinónimos de vangelis en el diccionario polaco


Conoce el significado de vangelis en el diccionario polaco con ejemplos de uso. Sinónimos y antónimos de vangelis y traducción de vangelis a 25 idiomas.




educalingo.com


----------



## maxkuiper (20 May 2022)

carvil dijo:


> Falleció de una insuficiencia cardiaca debido a complicaciones con el Covid (* No estaba vacunado)*
> 
> 
> Pero es una leyenda y las leyendas nunca mueren.
> ...



Encima no emponzoñado, todavia mas admiracion hacia el .


----------



## Bartleby (20 May 2022)

Improvisación de Vangelis


----------



## Eär (20 May 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Goian bego.
> 
> Para variar pongo una entrevista que le hicieron a Vangelis en 2011 :



Sólo una curiosidad. Para el que tenga oído con los idiomas, suena como un español hablando un inglés decente. Y eso es porque el griego suena con la misma entonación que el español con acento castellano.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (20 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El 666 de Aphrodite child una de las mayores obras maestras de la música



Esta noticia me causa un gran pesar. Una gran pérdida. En fin...


----------



## Andr3ws (20 May 2022)

DEP

Creador de la BSO de "Informe Semanal"


----------



## Oteador (20 May 2022)

DEP, como me gustaba el Spiral


----------



## Furymundo (20 May 2022)




----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El 666 de Aphrodite child una de las mayores obras maestras de la música



mecaguen todo otro grande que se nos va DEP


----------



## Kabraloka (20 May 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (20 May 2022)

A mi siempre me pareció flojito, para alguna banda sonora y poco más...
Me tiró más la Elo y fleedwoodmac. Lo siento por no tener el mismo gusto que la mayoría.


----------



## onlycw (20 May 2022)

En una entrevista a Monserrat Caballé le preguntaron cuál era su canción favorita de su vida y me sorprendía su respuesta. Se trataba de esta canción,no demasiado conocida,que compuso Vangelis especialmente para ella. 

Esta es la versión en directo. Si no te emocionas simplemente no estás vivo. 


 https://youtu.be/kgMCoL6Gyrs


----------



## OxHxKx (20 May 2022)

Una tragedia vital para mi ...DEP

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ramon varela (20 May 2022)




----------



## picoboha (20 May 2022)

onlycw dijo:


> En una entrevista a Monserrat Caballé le preguntaron cuál era su canción favorita de su vida y me sorprendía su respuesta. Se trataba de esta canción,no demasiado conocida,que compuso Vangelis especialmente para ella.
> 
> Esta es la versión en directo. Si no te emocionas simplemente no estás vivo.



AQUI TE DEJO EL RESTO DE CANCIONES QUE COMPUSO A CABALLE
LA ULTIMA ES LA "MENOS BUENA"
SI NO TE GUSTAN LAS OTRAS ES COMO TU DICES, ESTAS MUERTO EN VIDA


----------



## Gotthard (20 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Esta banda sonora es fantástica e infravalorada:



Es lo que le inspiró la gesta de Cristobal Colón, por eso le han echado tierra. Con la capacidad evocacodora de la musica de Vangelis es algo demasiado insoportable para la basura woke. Es proceresco todo el disco. Te hace sentir en las carabelas.


----------



## Gotthard (20 May 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Cuando palmen Jarre y Oldfield, se acabaron los buenos compositores y la buena música. Aunque ahora la gente considera "buena música" a lo que cagan Maluma y Omar Montes.



Si, grandes compositores de la segunda mitad del XX, con Johm Williams.

Quiza podríamos meter a Hans Zimmer y a Johan Johansson pero a cierta distancia, es mas de los 2000.

Tenemos una sequia preocupante de buenos compositores desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Gotthard (20 May 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Para mí su mejor obra, no me sobra nada del disco.



Pero totalmente, pese a que es de las menos conocidas. Te has adelantado. Yo creo que es la mas personal y la factura de las seis piezas es impresionante.

A mi hace sentir en las batallas del Peloponeso, en Delfos, enfrente de la estatua de Atenea....


----------



## Gotthard (20 May 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Analfabetos que has escuchado cuatro discos de moda y de mierda, que van de melómanos entendidos rindiendo homenaje a una de las mayores medianías, junto con el Jarre, Tangerine Dream y otros muchos más, del espectro setentero electrónico que supieron hacer un buen negocio de la moda de los sintetizadores.



A cagar a la vía.


----------



## picoboha (20 May 2022)




----------



## picoboha (20 May 2022)

picoboha dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064801



ver su estudio sin el sentado tocando es cuando se me ha caido el alma de todo lo q he visto estas horas en internet


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (20 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Estoy repasando y el Opera Sauvage es una barbaridad de album



Llego tarde al hilo y ya me la han quitado, pero aqui dejo la versión en la pelicula _"el año que vivimos peligrosamente" _Ya no se pueden hacer películas como hace 30-40 años_.
_

Y de bonus (creo que nadie la ha puesto) la que le debe Friker Jimenez:


The Four Horseman ya esta en la primera página.
Todo correcto. Hilo approved 


Rip Evangelos


----------



## onlycw (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> DEP
> 
> Creador de la BSO de "Informe Semanal"



La música de informe semanal era de Supertramp

 https://youtu.be/GZES4S1apDY


----------



## Lord Vader (20 May 2022)

onlycw dijo:


> La música de informe semanal era de Supertramp



Ha tenido varias. Se referirá a otra:


----------



## corolaria (20 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A cagar a la vía.



Mejor la vía que a la playa donde vas tú, nancy analfabeto.


----------



## onlycw (20 May 2022)

Como sintonia esta sonaba en los noticiarios de la cope hace ya bastantes años:

 https://youtu.be/G1cQnhOxqXw


----------



## Turek (20 May 2022)

Coño pues no se si se había puesto por aquí, otro que también nos ha dejado ha sido Klaus Schulze.

Muere Klaus Schulze, uno de los grandes gurús de la electrónica, a los 74 años

Y el gran Paddy Moloney en octubre del año pasado


----------



## Paisaje (20 May 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Vangelis y Jarre, cada uno con su estilo particular, pioneros de la música electrónica. DEP.



Isao Tomita también va al podium de cabeza , que nació en 1932 y falleció en 2016


----------



## otroyomismo (20 May 2022)

Me da que por aqui nadie ha escuchado este:



En vinilo lo tengo


----------



## Turek (20 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Me da que por aqui nadie ha escuchado este:
> 
> 
> 
> En vinilo lo tengo



Me he puesto con el hace unos meses.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (20 May 2022)

Que en paz descanse. Junto a Morricone y Williams, los mejores compositores de bandas sonoras de la Historia.

Carros de fuego
Blade Runner
1492


----------



## Lammero (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> DEP
> 
> Creador de la BSO de "Informe Semanal"




Creo que era la sintonía de 'En Portada', super depressing xD 




Una de las cosas más setentosas que he escuchado nunca


----------



## LeChuck (20 May 2022)

Una pena, me gustaba mucho su música.
D.E.P.


----------



## otroyomismo (20 May 2022)

carvil dijo:


> Falleció de una insuficiencia cardiaca debido a complicaciones con el Covid (* No estaba vacunado)*
> 
> 
> Pero es una leyenda y las leyendas nunca mueren.
> ...




OT, este tio es un maquina:


----------



## otroyomismo (20 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> DEP
> 
> Creador de la BSO de "Informe Semanal"



Era Supertramp, la parte instrumental de este tema:



De Vangelis recuerdo su musica de sintonia de programas de radio (Spiral, por ejemplo) y de Mike Oldfiled el Guilty en un programa de sobremesa de los domingos.




que tiempos...


----------



## ashe (20 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Esta fue sintonía de un programa de televisión: Informe Semanal.



En el caso de informe semanal la que gana por goleada esta compuesta por Rafael Beltrán en 1986 con cierto estilo a vangelis


----------



## otroyomismo (20 May 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Me he puesto con el hace unos meses.



durillo









¿Qué es la música concreta? - Música en México


Musique concrete, nombre que le dio Pierre Schaeffer, a finales de la década de 1940, a la música compuesta de manera “concreta”




musicaenmexico.com.mx


----------



## Paisaje (20 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esto es brutal.



fabulosas escenas de estudio y de grupo, me ha encantado. Gracias


----------



## carvil (21 May 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Encima no emponzoñado, todavia mas admiracion hacia el .




El destino de los purasangres viejunos  



Salu2


----------



## picoboha (21 May 2022)

bajaros estas "suite" de estas bandas sonoras de vangelis, brutal
de lo mejor que alguna vez a entrado por mis orejas , sonido vangelis 100% 
Francesco - Suite - Vangelis (1989) - YouTube 
Vangelis - Suite From Bitter Moon - YouTube


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

Un genio de la musica. Mi tema favorito de Vangelis:


----------



## Greg Lake (21 May 2022)

Una perdida irremplazable.

Un compositor genial. Ya fuera con su grupo junto a Demis Roussos, como su obra en solitario, tremenda y prolífica. 

Amo su Blade Runner y temas inolvidables como L'Enfant, Come To Me, Dawn - Morning Papers (del disco The City), etc., etc.


----------



## Nothing (21 May 2022)

DEP Vangelis

Veo que citáis a otros artistas de estilo similar ( o no tanto ) como Olfield o Jarre ...

¿ Pero ya nadie se acuerda de Tangerine Dream ?


----------



## otroyomismo (21 May 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> DEP Vangelis
> 
> Veo que citáis a otros artistas de estilo similar ( o no tanto ) como Olfield o Jarre ...
> 
> ¿ Pero ya nadie se acuerda de Tangerine Dream ?



Claro, pero es que Froese nos dejo ya hace mucho tiempo :-(


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 May 2022)

Turek dijo:


>



Preciosa canción y precioso video recreando una de las grandes obsesiones de otro genio universal orgulloso de ser español Dalí y el ángelus de Millet


----------



## Maldek (21 May 2022)

Tengo muchos y muy buenos recuerdos de las composiciones de este genio.

Descanse en paz, maestro


----------



## Turek (21 May 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> DEP Vangelis
> 
> Veo que citáis a otros artistas de estilo similar ( o no tanto ) como Olfield o Jarre ...
> 
> ¿ Pero ya nadie se acuerda de Tangerine Dream ?



Muy buenos, personalmente me quedo con sus primeras obras , sus primeros secuenciadores, luego ya...

Froese también nos dejó hace pocos años.


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 May 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> *y pensar que algún día sabría que canción es y que la tendría para escuchar cuando quisiera.*



Eso mismo he pensado yo cuando pro fin la he visto


----------



## Turek (22 May 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Preciosa canción y precioso video recreando una de las grandes obsesiones de otro genio Dalí y el ángelus de Millet


----------



## Akira. (22 May 2022)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Goian bego.
> 
> Para variar pongo una entrevista que le hicieron a Vangelis en 2011 :



Que buena entrevista.


----------



## KUTRONIO (23 May 2022)

Aqui otra imprescindible de Vangelis


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (2 Jun 2022)

Grandísimo


----------



## EN EL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS (2 Jun 2022)

D.E.P


----------

